# Toshiba Laptop - Phoenix Bios - Multimedia Keys

## TL_Amitola

This is how I got my Multimedia keys to work on my Toshiba M35X-S311 laptop:

(Hopefully someone finds this helpful sometime, I know I would have)

First you use the omnibook module designed for HP machines, but it works for Some Toshiba laptops running Phoenix Bioses.

The models it is known to work with are M30X-155, M45, and as verified by me the M35X-S311:

I garnered this information from this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-330905-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-omnibook+toshiba-start-25.html

Support for Phoenix-BIOS specifics

Keys on left side (CD, play/pause, stop, next, prev) can be enabled using omnibook kernel module. Despite it's name it supports many Toshiba notebooks, mainly those with Phoenix BIOS. And M30X-155 is a notebook with Phoenix BIOS. First compile the module :

Code:

```
emerge app-laptop/omnibook
```

After successfully compiled, add this line to file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 :

Code:

```
omnibook
```

Because this notebook is not directly supported, we must force the type of notebook using ectype module parameter. To do this, create file /etc/modules.d/omnibook and place following line into it:

Code:

```
options omnibook ectype=1
```

Now try modprobe omnibook and you should see in the output of dmesg command :

Code:

```
omnibook: module version 2005-02-17.

omnibook: Forced load with EC firmware type 1.

omnibook: AC adapter status monitoring is enabled.

omnibook: Battery status monitoring is enabled.

omnibook: LCD backlight turn off at console blanking is enabled.

omnibook: External display status monitoring is enabled.

omnibook: Fan status monitor and control is enabled.

omnibook: Fan policy setting is enabled.

omnibook: LCD brightness handling is enabled.

omnibook: OneTouch buttons (if any) are enabled.

omnibook: Temperature monitoring is enabled.

omnibook: module unloading does not work yet on 2.6 kernel.
```

***Note I didn't see this on my system, but it worked just the same***

Four keys should work right now - run xev and press keys from play/pause to prev key. The only key which doesn't worked for me was the CD key - this key "prints" this into dmesg :

Code:

```
atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

To make it work, place following line into /etc/conf.d/local.start :

Code:

```
setkeycodes e013 226
```

--------------------------------------------------

At this point I installed the hotkeys daemon.  (Package name "hotkeys")

I then made my own keyboard configuration:

toshiba.def :

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<definition>

  <config model="Toshiba M35x-S311 Laptop">

  

    <PrevTrack    keycode="144"/>

    <Play         keycode="162"/>

    <Stop         keycode="164"/>

    <NextTrack    keycode="153"/>

    

    <!-- Feel free to customize this -->

    <!-- This is the key with the little music note -->

    <userdef keycode="237" command="beep-media-player"Beep Media</userdef>

  </config>

  

  <contributor>

    <name>Kyle Dickerson</name>

    <email>kyle (dot) dickerson (a!!t) gmail (dot) com</email>

  </contributor>

</definition>
```

Here is my hotkeys.conf file:

hotkeys.conf : 

```
Kbd=toshiba

PrevTrack=beep-media-player --rew

Play=beep-media-player --play-pause

Stop=beep-media-player --stop

NextTrack=beep-media-player --fwd
```

This allows my keys to work properly with beep-media-player

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

        Thats great info. I also have a Phoenix BIOS Toshiba M30. Am running gentoo with kernel 2.6.14 on it. I was wondering if I have to uncheck the "toshiba laptop extras" option in ACPI kernel configuration for this omnibook stuff to work? Or do they both co-exist happily?

        On a side note, could you configure IRDA on your laptop?

Thanks! 

--cyberjun

----------

## TL_Amitola

I have in my 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 kernel:

```
Power management options (ACPI, APM) 

          ---> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

                 ---> <*>  Toshiba Laptop Extras
```

but I don't think it's necessary.  I'll be recompiling with the 2.6.14 kernel this weekend, and I'll try removing it.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo

----------

## TL_Amitola

I just rebuilt with the 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 kernel.  I had to re-emerge omnibook "emerge --unmerge omnibook"  "emerge app-laptop/omnibook" and it works fine (the files don't need to be re-edited).  Now getting my wireless working with 2.6.14 is another story....

----------

